# Tabby Cat



## N E Williams (Oct 12, 2010)

I took a couple of photos of one of our cats, his name is Mork. Just laying there on the arm of a chair, I like these in black & white. I also did crop the second photo. Please let me know what you think, thanks


----------



## K8-90 (Oct 12, 2010)

I love the second one! My only peeve is that it is not quite centered... But I love it in black and white, the texture of h is fur looks awesome!I also like the shadowed eyes. It's very mysterious...


----------



## N E Williams (Oct 12, 2010)

K8-90 said:


> I love the second one! My only peeve is that it is not quite centered... But I love it in black and white, the texture of h is fur looks awesome!I also like the shadowed eyes. It's very mysterious...



Hmm yeah you are right, I tried to centre it as good as I could but was a bit off, thanks for the comments though


----------



## jackiejay (Oct 12, 2010)

I love the concept and the pics his whiskers really catch youre eye.


----------



## N E Williams (Oct 12, 2010)

jackiejay said:


> I love the concept and the pics his whiskers really catch youre eye.



Thank you Jackiejay  they do don't they! Aw he was such a good subject too unlike my other cat who can't keep still for a second.


----------



## EricD (Oct 12, 2010)

I like the B&W in these images. Nice job!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Oct 13, 2010)

Both of these are cute (and sharp) Nathan.  Cats make great b/w subjects.

I think I would bump up the whites in curves a bit though.  Its more black & grey than black & white.


----------



## N E Williams (Oct 13, 2010)

Thank you both, how would I bump up the curves?


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Oct 13, 2010)

N E Williams said:


> Thank you both, how would I bump up the curves?


 
Add a "Curves" adjustment layer to your image.  It will allow you to tweak your levels more smoothly than a "Contrast" layer.  Scroll through the presets and note how the shape of the adjustment line affects the levels in your image.  Keep your histogram open when you make these adjustments to help guide you too.

Curves are one of the most powerful adjustment tools in Photoshop.  Tons of "how to" on the net.  And written more thorough/elequently than I am capable.  Definitely worth your time to learn how to use it though.  :thumbup:


----------



## N E Williams (Oct 14, 2010)

Ah right, thanks. I don't have or use Photoshop though, I like to keep the image as genuine as possible and don't do much editing to my photos.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Oct 14, 2010)

These are both a tad underexposed.  Which susprises me seeing as how you are using a flash up fairly close.  Were you in Manual mode?


----------



## K8-90 (Oct 14, 2010)

I actually think the exposure is perfect for the subject. It fits the images, particularily with the darkened eyes. I wouldn't want it any brighter.


----------



## N E Williams (Oct 14, 2010)

I had my Nikon SB-600 on and direct at the subject, the natural lighting was not enough I thought, I was up close and not in manual. I was in auto mode (I think lol)


----------



## stephyg (Dec 16, 2010)

i love this pic,


----------



## Frequency (Dec 16, 2010)

Actually first one is more creative than the second; looking at it i feel it is a human being 

Regards


----------



## rocdoc (Dec 16, 2010)

Tabbys are the bestest most beautimous kittehs ever!!!
Nice shots


----------



## Tambora (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice shoot!!!! Beautiful!!!!


----------

